# moozxy is a girl.



## ShadowXP (Nov 3, 2008)

So firstly, I must apologise for the lack of updates regarding the first episode of moozxy and ShadowXP's Special Features and Fads. We actually had some pretty good content recorded, with Hadrian as a guest, but I've decided to abandon it. Now now, here me out before you throw shit at me.

All was going well until last Thursday. moozxy was refusing to come on Skype. I say refusing, but to be fair on his behalf he was only saying he couldn't due to mic problems and people being around. That's fair enough, but then he started just ignoring me on MSN when I mentioned it, going offline etc. etc. which really pissed me off, me and Hadrian were really looking forward to getting the podcast out there. 

Now for the twist in our story... me and moozxy exchanged mobile numbers a while back. I'd agreed to come down to Southampton for a meetup this Halloween weekend, and we were discussing it on Skype, but of course he was refusing to come online, so we arranged it by text message. I got the train Saturday morning, only to be quite frankly disturbed as by who met me at the train station.

A girl approached me when I left the station, saying 'Tom?' and I was like...

oh my god, oh my god. moozxy is a girl. 

MOOZXY WAS A FRICKIN' GIRL. MAN, SHE SOUNDED LIKE A GUY ON SKYPE. I SERIOUSLY MEAN THAT. I do have some recordings I guess I could upload out of spite... damn it.

I thought me and moozxy were friends, y'know? Damnit, moozxy. You haven't only betrayed me and the rest of this beautiful community, you've betrayed yourself and the people around you. 


Fuck you, gal.


----------



## xalphax (Nov 3, 2008)

so you saying that mooz*xy* is really mooz*xx*??

....weird....


----------



## retiredjerk (Nov 3, 2008)

.


----------



## da_head (Nov 3, 2008)

lol is this for real?


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Nov 3, 2008)

i wouldnt take this seriously -.-


----------



## Salamantis (Nov 3, 2008)

Lol you people got trolled.


I think.


----------



## retiredjerk (Nov 3, 2008)

.


----------



## da_head (Nov 3, 2008)

retiredjerk said:
			
		

> i thought that too. but look at his post count. i say its real. who thinks real or fake.
> 
> REAL


post count? u obviously no nothing about shadowxp LOL


----------



## science (Nov 3, 2008)

This is true. I have actually known since the summer, when moozxy and I first became friends. I never thought anything of it when we first started talking on MSN (she came on webcam once to show me her Gundam model she bought in Korea), and if you look at some of my old posts from the summer, I actually call moozxy a 'she', but when she noticed I was doing this, she asked me nicely not to do it, because she didn't want the attention that other girls on this site receive, she said she just wanted to be one of the guys. 

I think that you guys (ShadowXP) are overreacting to this. Whether a guy or a girl, moozxy still makes quality posts and is hilarious, much funnier than some of the guys from this forum. If you're pissed at her for wanting to avoid unnessicary attention, then you need to grow up


----------



## Salamantis (Nov 3, 2008)

science said:
			
		

> This is true. I have actually known since the summer, when moozxy and I first became friends. I never thought anything of it when we first started talking on MSN (she came on webcam once to show me her Gundam model she bought in Korea), and if you look at some of my old posts from the summer, I actually call moozxy a 'she', but when she noticed I was doing this, she asked me nicely not to do it, because she didn't want the attention that other girls on this site receive, she said she just wanted to be one of the guys.
> 
> I think that you guys (ShadowXP) are overreacting to this. Whether a guy or a girl, moozxy still makes quality posts and is hilarious, much funnier than some of the guys from this forum. If you're pissed at her for wanting to avoid unnessicary attention, then you need to grow up


Might be overreacting, but I still thing this is a group troll lol


----------



## Banger (Nov 3, 2008)

It really should not matter the gender of someone especially online. People really need to start growing up a bit.


----------



## Destructobot (Nov 3, 2008)

I'm also a girl.


----------



## moozxy (Nov 3, 2008)

wtf Shadow this is srsly uncalled for. Why do you think I actually came out to meet you in the end? I could've just made up an excuse and cancelled the meet. It was because I truly thought we were friends and we'd have a laugh since we got on quite well online. 
Why do you think I pretended to be a guy in the first place? So jerks like you wouldn't make such a big deal out of it.
When I see all the stupid attention tinyt gets and what War and Twiffles used to get, I was honestly glad that I chose to put my gender as male, who wants that kind of shit?

This forum truley became an almost second life for me. All my close friends are pretty much all guys, I just have more in common with them, but I was sick of all the looks I'd get when hanging out with a bunch of guys, you know all know what I'm talking about. When I came online I felt I could truly be myself without being restricted by what other people thought.

Finally, thanks to science for keeping this a secret and for understanding.
A fuck you to shadow, the comment about my voice really hurt, there was no need for it.. no need for any of this.
I really don't know if I'm going to stay here on gbatemp now. Like I said, I really don't need the kind of shit tinyt gets for being a girl online.

This is goodbye for now gbatemp, thanks for making it fun while it lasted.


----------



## IainDS (Nov 3, 2008)

Well, I just heard from moozxy of what happened.
I'm actually one of her close froms irl, we went to school together, and I know how consious she is about her voice, that really was a dick move there.

Moozxy is a very self conscious girl, and I knew how much she loved this forum since it allowed her to be herself.
Thanks for ruining it for her ShadowXP


----------



## Renegade_R (Nov 3, 2008)

Wow Shadow...way to respect people's values.

I simply don't understand why you couldn't have done the mature thing when you met her...say something like..."Oh hey...so you're moozxy...I bit unexpected but its a pleasure to meet you..."  Then you simply go about your business...why does it matter whether she's a gal or not?  We are all people with our own inner values.


----------



## ShadowXP (Nov 3, 2008)

You lot are just trying to get in her pants! For all you know I already have a girlfriend and she is WAY hotter than moozxy!


----------



## Banger (Nov 3, 2008)

ShadowXP said:
			
		

> You lot are just trying to get in her pants! For all you know I already have a girlfriend and she is WAY hotter than moozxy!



I really could care less, but being an asshole about a situation makes you cool huh?


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Nov 4, 2008)

So let me get this straight..



			
				moozxy said:
			
		

> wtf Shadow this is srsly uncalled for. Why do you think I actually came out to meet you in the end? I could've just made up an excuse and cancelled the meet. It was because I truly thought we were friends and we'd have a laugh since we got on quite well online.
> Why do you think I pretended to be a guy in the first place? So jerks like you wouldn't make such a big deal out of it.
> When I see all the stupid attention tinyt gets and what *War* and Twiffles used to get, I was honestly glad that I chose to put my gender as male, who wants that kind of shit?
> 
> ...


War is a girl? I thought War was a guy.


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 4, 2008)

Awesome more female in the site XD


----------



## Minox (Nov 4, 2008)

Raiyu245 said:
			
		

> So let me get this straight..
> 
> War is a girl? I thought War was a guy.


War *is a guy*

I don't really care whether or not moozxy is a girl, moozxy is moozxy no matter what someone says.

I didn't join Gbatemp to look for girls, I joined because I wanted to meet people with similar minds. If I want to meet girls then the best way is just to go out.


----------



## xcalibur (Nov 4, 2008)

I honestly don't know why everyone is making such a big deal out of this. After the whole deal with Twiffles and Warcueid, and the recent confusion surrounding Orc's gender, I've decided to not give a shit.
Gender should only matter when I address that person with a he or a she, otherwise they're just the same as me. A gamer.

This is a forum for gamers where they can share their opinions and I honestly hope that everyone will continue treating moozxy the way they always did. I know I will.
Gender shouldn't matter yet when you sad and pathetic geeks with no girlfriends start fapping over every post a girl makes, I can see why moozxy chose to set her gender to male.

As for ShadowXP, I think you're a dick. When you know people's secrets, that what you should do. KEEP IT A SECRET. I can't believe that you did this. You've lost all my respect because you were so damn immature.


----------



## Zarkz (Nov 4, 2008)

Your point?  
BTW , you should've talked to her when u met her. Even if you were mad, you should've at least msn'd her and asked why she did what she did, instead of telling her secret, insulting her, and making everyone pissed at you. I am not pissed at you, but I do think you handled the situation wrongly.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Nov 4, 2008)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> Raiyu245 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah figured that out when I checked his profile. I read what moozxy said. My bad.


----------



## Little (Nov 4, 2008)

ShadowXp, your a dick.


Moozxy, you're brilliant, male or female. I don't think you should leave the site. Theres plenty of girls who don't get shit. If you do get shit, tell them where to stick it =) 

You should come to the London meet up! three girls for the win =D


----------



## chuckstudios (Nov 4, 2008)

I'm expecting a YHBT any second now.


----------



## Salamantis (Nov 4, 2008)

ShadowXP said:
			
		

> You lot are just trying to get in her pants! For all you know I already have a girlfriend and she is WAY hotter than moozxy!
> Now I'm sure this is a trolling attempt.
> 
> 
> ...


I've been saying this for like the last hour lol


----------



## Zarkz (Nov 4, 2008)

chuckstudios said:
			
		

> I'm expecting a YHBT any second now.


I was expectting a "bow chiika wow wow" because of the " 3 girls" statement.
No offense to anyone.


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Nov 4, 2008)

first of all
moo we still love you regardless of gender

(mods feel free to warn me if necessary)

Shadow why the hell did you do that for? have no no respect for others privacy?
im surprised she trusted you enough to meet you irl and you go and reveal her secret here of all places. see its people like you that give all males a bad name. and the fact that you unleashed that here shows us all what kinda person you really are.

i think were all better off without you here to be honest. youre a waste of a human being


----------



## JPH (Nov 4, 2008)

Enough with the flames.


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 4, 2008)

moozxy said:
			
		

> This is goodbye for now gbatemp, thanks for making it fun while it lasted.



NO! Stay.


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Nov 4, 2008)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> moozxy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


leaving over a douchebag isnt right.

there are alot of ppl that aren't like him on here.
besides we'd be missing out on your posts at EOF


----------



## JPH (Nov 4, 2008)

We are all waiting for Ashton Kutcher to pop out at any moment.

BTW, Raven I told you to cut the flames out.


----------



## War (Nov 4, 2008)

Moozxy, although you may dislike me (and I don't blame you) I'm very sorry this happened to you. Your situation is basically the opposite of mine, but either way, I can't believe Shadow did that to you. I'm still not sure whether this a joke or not because Shadow sure seems to be taking it lightly... but if it wasn't, I'm very sorry you had to go through that, and at least now you know he's definitely not one of your friends. Hope you feel better :[


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Nov 4, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> We are all waiting for Ashton Kutcher to pop out at any moment.
> 
> BTW, Raven I told you to cut the flames out.


it was 1 flame


----------



## JPH (Nov 4, 2008)

Raven Darkheart said:
			
		

> JPH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What are you trying to say?
A flame shouldn't count as a flame?


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Nov 4, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> Raven Darkheart said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


youre going offtopic.

i stood up for moo and said my piece and that was it.  you dragged it out.


----------



## JPH (Nov 4, 2008)

Raven Darkheart said:
			
		

> JPH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you wouldn't flame I wouldn't have to step in and somewhat derail the topic.
I'm done here, but I'll still keep an eye on the topic - I'll tell you again to not flame and to mind the rules.


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Nov 4, 2008)

for doing what shadow did...he deserves to get flamed


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 4, 2008)

Ok so I read this properly, Im 100% sure this is 1000% bullshit.

So yeah whatever nice one.


----------



## War (Nov 4, 2008)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Ok so I read this properly, Im 100% sure this is 1000% bullshit.
> 
> So yeah whatever nice one.


Well then, I guess moozxy is playing along then?


----------



## Prophet (Nov 4, 2008)

*yawn* I'm sorry I'm late, I had to attend to a case on another forum; two identical twin midgets ended up being exposed as transgendered robots who were smuggling chocalate in to diabetic patients at the local senior center.

Question one: What was ShadowXP's motivation for posting this?


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Nov 4, 2008)

Raven Darkheart said:
			
		

> for doing what shadow did...he deserves to get flamed


you dont even know if this is some joke or not
a lot of times other members "deserves to get flamed" but they dont
because flaming them would mean that you deserve to be flamed for flaming someone else.


----------



## JPH (Nov 4, 2008)

Raven Darkheart said:
			
		

> for doing what shadow did...he deserves to get flamed


*cough*

Said I was done with the topic, but apparently you like to argue.

Whether someone "deserves" to be flamed or not doesn't matter.
It's not your place to flame them and you should just keep your lips closed (not literally, of course).
Flaming never helps - it's just better for a moderator to handle the situation (trust me, I'm working on it).

I do hope this is a joke, but we will all have to see.


----------



## Balrogs.Pain (Nov 4, 2008)

Well im confused on this entire thing, This is what i see, Shadow was friends with moozxy(Sp), they meet in real life. Shadow now knows hes actually a she. And now he pretty much full out _*FLAMES*_ (When was this allowed on this forum??) moozxy for being a girl. . And now moozky is leaving because of the entire rant/flame post.

Tell me im correct.  If so, then whats the point of this entire thread again? Its based on one flamed post, regardless of a blog if it were to cause someone to leave this forum i think that it should atleast be closed or something along those lines. Thats allowing anyone on this forum to just post what ever they want in this section, much like the Edge of the Forum. 
Moozxy dont leave because of one person, actually i dont know you, but still, if you read this thread look at all the people who dont care and are wanting you to stay. But one question, why would you lie about your gender, theres no reason to. When you look at a forum post, you see words, and thats all, and in those words are nothing about your gender, so what people read is pretty much who are, and if they like that then why would it matter?


----------



## xcalibur (Nov 4, 2008)

War said:
			
		

> p1ngpong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm so fucking pissed right now that you guys still think its a troll. Luckily I've still got moozxy's MSN but I feel that this is a great loss for the whole community. And with p1ngpong back, shadowxp being a dick, the most awesome members not being around (Ace Gunman, mthrnite, thug4l1f, the funniest members leaving (orc, linkiboy, urza, scubers) I've decided to leave as well.

Moozxy going was the last straw.


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 4, 2008)

Pics or it's fake.

I don't really see what's wrong with being a girl...sooo, being a girl without letting everyone know=betraying the community?


----------



## distorted.freque (Nov 4, 2008)

Mei-o said:
			
		

> Pics or it's fake.
> 
> I don't really see what's wrong with being a girl...sooo, being a girl without letting everyone know=betraying the community?


Maybe because she's treated differently by others because of her gender and so she kept her gender a secret so as to avoid that?  I mean, there are still a lot of sexists out there. I ain't saying we have them here but it's only understandable of her to be cautious.


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 4, 2008)

distorted.frequency said:
			
		

> Mei-o said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Weeellll, usually they just hit on you if you're a girl nowadays and that sucks, I guess, but people are usually nicer if you're supposedly a girl so yeah, it's kind of like a double-edged sword.


----------



## distorted.freque (Nov 4, 2008)

Mei-o said:
			
		

> distorted.frequency said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I used to get teased a lot when I hung out with guys. I got so pissed off that I finally told them all that I was gay.  No one really believed me. They still believed that I had a thing for one of my friends.

So now, I find it hard to hang out with guys because I assume that they`ll assume the only reason why I`m hanging out with them in the first place is because I like one of them. Which isn`t the case.


----------



## OsCatalepticos (Nov 4, 2008)

seems relevant....








Spoiler


----------



## distorted.freque (Nov 4, 2008)

@OsCatalepticos:

You're only making things worse. >_>


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 4, 2008)

See, this is why we can't have nice things......err......people.

If Moozxy is female, what of it? 
Apparantly she actually trusted you enough to let you in on the secret, and you've now repaid that trust with a veritible slap in the face.

I may not know either of you, myself, but I do know that if Moozxy decides to leave GBAtemp over this infraction of their private information, firstly, I can't blame them, and secondly, it's a big loss to the community.

/diatribe


----------



## Renegade_R (Nov 4, 2008)

ShadowXP said:
			
		

> You lot are just trying to get in her pants! For all you know I already have a girlfriend and she is WAY hotter than moozxy!


Quite the big words for someone who's 16...I have no need to 'get in her pants'...I already have a wife who lets me in the pants anytime I want.  I simply think what you did was simply the tip of asshattery and you should have respected what other people hold valuable to them.  I can fully understand why moozxy did such as thing...I play on a server on TF2 which is associated with the group I play with but that server just happens to have an overwhelming amount of female players...I swear...everyday we have 3-4 useless players who are just there to 'hit on the girls on the internet'.

Some of them take it as a benefit to themselves (one of them always has a medic by her side)...some of them just want to play the video game...you know...cause that's why they bought the video game.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Nov 4, 2008)

distorted.frequency said:
			
		

> I used to get teased a lot when I hung out with guys. I got so pissed off that I finally told them all that I was gay.  No one really believed me. They still believed that I had a thing for one of my friends.
> 
> So now, I find it hard to hang out with guys because I assume that they`ll assume the only reason why I`m hanging out with them in the first place is because I like one of them. Which isn`t the case.


oh wait. no. sorry. i think i misread


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 4, 2008)

distorted.frequency said:
			
		

> Mei-o said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Girls usually don't hang out with guys so I guess it's the reason why they tease you a lot, but over here, no one really cares if girls hang out with gay people, which are also technically guys...it disturbs the heck out of me.

So you're really gay...


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 4, 2008)

Omfg ok

You people actually believe that shadowXP didnt know moozxy's gender when:

They talk together on Skype

Talk together on MSN

Have each others mobile numbers and organise to meet up



You lot seriously believe that?

You believe that after meeting up and discovering moozxy is a "girl", they didnt talk about the matter, shadowxp didnt reveal his shock  to "her" right then and there?

And shadowxp stewed all the way home, and four days later decided to rant about it in his blog? You people seriously believe that shit?


Because I dont!


----------



## Renegade_R (Nov 4, 2008)

Actually later in your life you'll come to realize that there are females that prefer to hang around males not because of the love aspect (like all you teenagers think) but simply because they enjoy the presence of men more as they feel more relaxed around them instead of always being bantered of "Ohh lets go shopping" "Ohhh did you see what that whoring celebrity did" "Ohhh lets compare makeup bags" "Ohh did you see what that other lady did...sooooooo bitchy...lets get her fired"

Edit:

@p1ngpong

Yeah I seem to want to call bollocks to that as well but you know what...when you're 16...you can do strange things.


----------



## Densetsu (Nov 4, 2008)

xalphax said:
			
		

> so you saying that mooz*xy* is really mooz*xx*??Good one.  I wonder how many people knew you were talking about chromosome 23.
> 
> QUOTE(ShadowXP @ Nov 3 2008, 03:23 PM) Fuck you, gal.


That's uncalled for.  

Why don't you upload those recordings of her voice just to spite her, as you originally thought of doing.  Show us all what a jerk you really are.


----------



## distorted.freque (Nov 4, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> distorted.frequency said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ehh...? I`m a feckin`homosexual. Period. I ain`t a boy.

LOL. xD It`s ok, Tiny. :3


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 4, 2008)

The real moozxy below, boy or girl - you be the judge...



Spoiler


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Nov 4, 2008)

distorted.frequency said:
			
		

> tinymonkeyt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah sorry :/
for some reason
i thought you said that you told your friends you hung out with boys because youre gay >.<
and i was like? wha? 
but yeah. mah bad.

btw welcome back d.f :]
its quite lonely here :[


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 4, 2008)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Omfg ok
> 
> You people actually believe that shadowXP didnt know moozxy's gender when:
> 
> ...


I didn't, I just pointed out that there's nothing wrong with being a girl, sooo, should I say "shadowXP is a fad"?


----------



## distorted.freque (Nov 4, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> distorted.frequency said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It`s ok. ;3 I don`t get angry for too long with mah friends. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 And I left didn`t have time for this forum because I`ve been hanging out in a different one were the majority are homosexual writers like me. LOL. xD

Sorry, bout that, Tiny. D: I`ve just been so busy keepin`up with the other forum that I only have enough time to look at the news here. D:


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 4, 2008)

Mei-o said:
			
		

> p1ngpong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wasnt directing that just at you, I was just calling for people to use their brain on what is a blatantly suspicious thread!

Sorry Mei-o


----------



## Densetsu (Nov 4, 2008)

I think that a public apology to moozxy would be appropriate, even if she never reads it.


----------



## Banger (Nov 4, 2008)

Densetsu3000 said:
			
		

> I think that a public apology to moozxy would be appropriate, even if she never reads it.



I was thinking more of a public castration and no not to moozxy.

Meh...


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 4, 2008)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Mei-o said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I know, no prob, just stating opinions!


----------



## Linkiboy (Nov 4, 2008)

I cyber with moozxy.


----------



## Balrogs.Pain (Nov 4, 2008)

You know what i love? The fact that this thread went from everyone leaving to everyone joking about everyone whos leaving. Isn't that just the nicest thing possible? (Sarcasm if you cannot tell)


----------



## NightKry (Nov 4, 2008)

distorted.frequency said:
			
		

> I used to get teased a lot when I hung out with guys. I got so pissed off that I finally told them all that I was gay.  No one really believed me. They still believed that I had a thing for one of my friends.
> 
> So now, I find it hard to hang out with guys because I assume that they`ll assume the only reason why I`m hanging out with them in the first place is because I like one of them. Which isn`t the case.



Meh, I used to get that a lot. Boys think i like one of them when i just hang out w/ them for fun. Heck, my only best friend is a boy, and we've been through years of ppl saying that we're a couple >_______> But yeah, nowadays i just hang out w/ girls in public and go over to his house for the weekends =_= *sigh*

In any case, Shadow, perhaps you should've been more sensitive? Why would she pretend to be a 'boy' when she was a girl? Gee, maybe it was b/c she didn't want exactly what this thread has brought?


----------



## Banger (Nov 4, 2008)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> I cyber with moozxy.




Wait didnt you leave?


----------



## Linkiboy (Nov 4, 2008)

Banger said:
			
		

> Linkiboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never left. There just wasn't anything good to post in.


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 4, 2008)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> Banger said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*sigh* I hear that!


----------



## Raika (Nov 4, 2008)

whos moozxy? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 EDIT: OMG LINKI'S BACK!!!


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 4, 2008)

Raika said:
			
		

> whos moozxy?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you serious.


----------



## JPH (Nov 4, 2008)

Raika said:
			
		

> whos moozxy?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Linkiboy never left.
He visits like everyday.


----------



## Raika (Nov 4, 2008)

Erm wat? I feel like im missing out on something here....


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 4, 2008)

Raika said:
			
		

> Erm wat? I feel like im missing out on something here....


when you log in there's a little box that says "log in as anonymous"


----------



## silent sniper (Nov 4, 2008)

HOLY SNAZ A REAL G1RL ON THE INTERWEBS EVERYBODY RUN AROUND IN CIRCLES ITS THE END OF THE WORLD!

honestly though, does it really matter?


----------



## Pizzaroo (Nov 4, 2008)

AN MOOZXY HAS HAPPENED!


----------



## Heran Bago (Nov 4, 2008)

Who ARE all you people?


----------



## Pizzaroo (Nov 4, 2008)

Heran Bago said:
			
		

> Who ARE all you people?


----------



## Banger (Nov 4, 2008)

Heran Bago said:
			
		

> Who ARE all you people?



The question we should be asking is who ARE you!


----------



## Heran Bago (Nov 4, 2008)

Banger said:
			
		

> Heran Bago said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you asking or are you proposing a question which should be asked?
Or both?


----------



## Banger (Nov 4, 2008)

Heran Bago said:
			
		

> Banger said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just proposing that it should be asked, I have yet to gather the nerve to ask myself.


----------



## Jhongerkong (Nov 4, 2008)

wait a minute, there are no girls on the internet. I dont know why everyones going crazy about this.  next, youll be telling me that women can vote


----------



## Curley5959 (Nov 4, 2008)

Whether guy or girl, I think everyone should have the same rights... I mean, Does anyone apart from Shadow really care that moozxy is a girl.. And to put trust into someone like that, She obviously thought that she would be able to trust her secret with Shadow.. And to back-stab someone like that and start bitching about them, I believe this is very wrong.. 

Science, if you see or talk to moozxy soon, Tell her that most people, like myself, Dont care about her gender.. She is just another member of GBATemp.. That is all..

I hope you read this moozxy because not everyone cares whether or not you are a certain person.. You are what you are and thats all you can be.. (unless you get a sex change of course.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But even then you are still a girl in writing.. )


----------



## thegame07 (Nov 4, 2008)

Is this for real? If it is this is really pathetic and some people need to grow up.


----------



## Raika (Nov 4, 2008)

Why does gender matter anyway? The only difference between a guy and a girl is the body parts.


----------



## Galacta (Nov 4, 2008)

Heran Bago said:
			
		

> Who ARE all you people?


We are the ones who are trying to kill you.


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Nov 4, 2008)

Who cares if anyones a girl it doesnt change who they are anyway.  Heck, i might even be a girl and noone would ever know...... 

ps. i'm not by the way.


----------



## Curley5959 (Nov 4, 2008)

The question is.. Will Shadow have the guts to post in this thread again??


----------



## Raika (Nov 4, 2008)

Hmm, with his record, i think he will...


----------



## Curley5959 (Nov 4, 2008)

He probably will.. Anyway, this needs to be locked..


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Nov 4, 2008)

^ what do you think? 

I think a)no or b)be a dick and insult moozxy again.


----------



## Raika (Nov 4, 2008)

Do you guys think moozxy will still post in gbatemp?


----------



## Renegade_R (Nov 4, 2008)

After a bit of thought...see how we're all mushing over moozxy and feeling sorry for her...isn't all this attention exactly what she didn't want?


----------



## Curley5959 (Nov 4, 2008)

I dont know Shadow that well to make this judgement but if he has any feelings he wont bother posting again..


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Nov 4, 2008)

Renegade_R said:
			
		

> After a bit of thought...see how we're all mushing over moozxy and feeling sorry for her...isn't all this attention exactly what she didn't want?


Yeah, this thread should really be locked and i doubt shadowxp will do it...


----------



## redact (Nov 4, 2008)

Sir-Fritz said:
			
		

> Who cares if anyones a girl it doesnt change who they are anyway.  Heck, i might even be a girl and noone would ever know......
> 
> ps. i'm not by the way.



LIEZ

antifritz, or should i call you a*u*nti*e*fritz?


----------



## Banger (Nov 4, 2008)

Renegade_R said:
			
		

> After a bit of thought...see how we're all mushing over moozxy and feeling sorry for her...isn't all this attention exactly what she didn't want?



I do not feel sorry for anyone however, I do think it was a dick move on Shadows part which it was... No matter what even if gender was not involved its still breaking confidentiality between two "friends".


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Nov 4, 2008)

mercluke said:
			
		

> Sir-Fritz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ARGH, good old merc *thinks of comeback*


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 4, 2008)

Ah shit no, don't tell me that I'm gonna have to edit my bit for the Tempcast again am I?


----------



## Raika (Nov 4, 2008)

Hey Hadrian why dont you lock this thread?


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 4, 2008)

Raika said:
			
		

> Hey Hadrian why dont you lock this thread?


I have no control over the Blog section.


----------



## ShadowXP (Nov 4, 2008)

I ask you all: how can you trust someone if they lie to you from the first place? Don't you hate liars? moozxy could have come out clean to me but no, she just had to hide away her secret until I found out for myself. Friends don't do that sort of thing to each other! Why are you all hating on me? I've been here longer that you newbies!


----------



## Banger (Nov 4, 2008)

ShadowXP said:
			
		

> I ask you all: how can you trust someone if they lie to you from the first place? Don't you hate liars? moozxy could have come out clean to me but no, she just had to hide away her secret until I found out for myself. Friends don't do that sort of thing to each other! Why are you all hating on me? I've been here longer that you newbies!


That you newbies?
From the first place?

Yes I hate liars, however I do not see how they lied to you. They did not say "hey im a guy yo". If they would have said such... yes that would have been a lie. You did not have to come here and make a huge ass deal about it. Now I know not to come to you for discretion.


----------



## ShadowXP (Nov 4, 2008)

Banger said:
			
		

> ShadowXP said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dude, firstly, I don't know who the hell you are so really, I'm not hurt if you don't come to me for discretion or whatever the hell you're on about. Secondly, she's said she's a guy many a time. OK?


----------



## Raika (Nov 4, 2008)

Dude, there's only one thing i admire about you now, that is your guts. I wonder how you worked up the courage to still post here when you have already hurt someone else's feelings. If you still have a heart, stop, stop posting in this thread and wait for a mod to close it. If you still insist, there's nothing more i can say...


----------



## Banger (Nov 4, 2008)

ShadowXP said:
			
		

> Banger said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have not seen such proof. However it was obviously a good choice not to tell you as you would have just made a different thread about it.


----------



## SoulAnger (Nov 4, 2008)

moozxy said:
			
		

> ......This is goodbye for now gbatemp, thanks for making it fun while it lasted....


moozxy? Please dont tell me your gone.


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Nov 4, 2008)

Without moozxy, what will happen to science?


----------



## Destructobot (Nov 4, 2008)

I hope this gets locked soon, but before it does, moozxy, I hope you don't really leave over this. I don't care how many penii you have.


----------



## Rayder (Nov 4, 2008)

Yeah, I think this has gone far enough.   Topic locked.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 4, 2008)

I don't know how I missed this!

Revealing private information about other members without their permission is specifically forbidden, even the forum rules tell you that!!

moozxy is a great person...I don't care if it's he or a she, we don't need more good members leaving, just so you can amuse yourself ShadowXP!

TOPIC CLOSED!!


----------

